# أحسن لغة لبرمجة ICs وmicrocontrollers



## eng-sawsan (6 فبراير 2012)

*يا جماعة أرجو المساعدة انا عندي مشروع smart home (wireless)وعندي ICs لازم ابرمجها فبأي لغة اقدر ابرمجه بطريقة سهلة وفعالة.يا ريت اذا اي عضو عندو معلومات يساعدني ويقدو لي النصيحة. *​


----------



## A.malla (6 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
أخي معلوماتي محدودة في هذا المجال
ولكن ما اعرفه ان لغة البرمجة المفضلة هي باستخدام micro C
واللغة السهلة التي تحوي الكثير من المكتبات الجاهزة هي لغة BASCOM
واللغة الصعبة التي لا تستفيد منها هي الأسمبلي

أنصحك باستخدام الـ BASCOM لسرعة البرمجة فيها وسرعة تعلمها يعني أحسن برنامج بتعملو باسبوع

بالتوفيق....


----------



## eng-sawsan (6 فبراير 2012)

مشكور أخي على الرد وصدقني أفادني كثيرا .جزاك الله كل خير ودايما موفق ان شاء الله.


----------



## mhmd fysl (7 فبراير 2012)

والله وريتنا


----------

